# Looking at new Stihl saws



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 3, 2014)

After several months of looking for an older used Stihl, I'm leaning toward a new MS 391 3.9ci, 64cc with a 25" bar, I've priced them at 6 shops in 2 states and my best price is $559 + tax w/free case and spare chain thrown in. I doubt the 25" bar would fit in the case but my 16" Stihl would. Any comments or complaints about this saw before I spend money on this package? I could get the Husqy 555 w/25" bar for $630 + tax from the same dealer. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, the 555 is 1.75 pounds lighter, and has very nearly the same power.  I'd say the orange one would be more fun to carry around.  The 555 is also better built.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 3, 2014)

The 555 is also an autotune model.


----------



## kingquad (Dec 3, 2014)

Go for the 555.  It's pro style construction, autotune carb, and lighter weight are worth the jump in price.  It also has FAR better ergonomics than the 391 IMO.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 3, 2014)

+1 555

Does that make it a 556?


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 3, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> The 555 is also an autotune model.


Do you consider the autotune carb a big plus?
I had one Husqy dealer recommend an Echo CS 590, he sells those too of course.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 3, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> Do you consider the autotune carb a big plus?
> I had one Husqy dealer recommend an Echo CS 590, he sells those too of course.



I'm curious about the Echo as well... Stumbled upon a NIB CS590 for $225


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Dec 3, 2014)

Another vote for the 555 but I would not put a 25" bar on it. Just my opinion though. A 20" bar should knock the price down hopefully if we can convince you to go that route.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 3, 2014)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Another vote for the 555 but I would not put a 25" bar on it. Just my opinion though. A 20" bar should knock the price down hopefully if we can convince you to go that route.



If you're cutting wood that needs bigger than a 20" bar, you're also going to need machinery to move the wood. So yeah, get a 20" unless you're felling large trees.


----------



## marty319 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the ms 291 with 18 bar, very happy and the toolless chain adjuster is the way to go


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 3, 2014)

555 vs 291?  Either one will cut a lot of wood. 

555 with 1/2 hp more and AutoTune carb will do it much better.  AT carbs will adjust to differences in elevation, temperature, and fuel.  Follow the directions for break-in and it will serve you well.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 3, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> If you're cutting wood that needs bigger than a 20" bar, you're also going to need machinery to move the wood. So yeah, get a 20" unless you're felling large trees.


I own a 40 acre hunting/camping ranch on Harry S. Truman Lake in East Central Missouri which 33 acres are wooded, so I have an MF 40 front loader/backhoe, Minneapolis Moline road grader, Ford Dump truck, 2 Ford 8n's and various other old farm implements. The land has never been timbered so some of the live trees are in excess of 5' across. We found a dead tree stump in an old creek bed that was 8' across. Hence the need for a bigger, stronger saw.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 3, 2014)

I think if you get yourself into any hardwood 5' in diameter, none of the saws listed will really be up to par.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 3, 2014)

I will never need to cut down live trees there, I could work for a year just cutting up what is already down. If I need a tree gone, after a wet spring I lift the front loader bucket up high and push the tree over roots and all. I don't like to mow around stumps or wait 25 years for them to rot away.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 3, 2014)

That's when I'd be scouring the ads for a used 660.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 3, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> That's when I'd be scouring the ads for a used 660.


TreePointer, if you read the first post in this thread, I have been looking for a big older used Stihl. Around here this type of saw is inherited from your grandpa not bought. No one wants to part with these saws. I inherited the 024 Stihl from my father in law when he passed.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 3, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> After several months of looking for an older used Stihl, I'm leaning toward a new MS 391 3.9ci, 64cc with a 25" bar, I've priced them at 6 shops in 2 states and my best price is $559 + tax w/free case and spare chain thrown in. I doubt the 25" bar would fit in the case but my 16" Stihl would. Any comments or complaints about this saw before I spend money on this package? I could get the Husqy 555 w/25" bar for $630 + tax from the same dealer. Thanks, Mike


 

Whatever you get, if it's a Stihl, be prepared to modify the muffler via a Dremel Mototool and pull the limiter caps on the mixture screws..  Careful opening up of the muff and a richer mixture will make any late model Stihl come alive.  Stock (unmodded Stihl's) are basically weenies.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 3, 2014)

I have an 075 with a 30" roller nose running 404 square tooth chipper that would handle anything you have and you if you let it.

Not a weenie saw like the new ones, it pulls the 30 with no issue, in anything.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 3, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> I have an 075 with a 30" roller nose running 404 square tooth chipper that would handle anything you have and you if you let it.
> 
> Not a weenie saw like the new ones, it pulls the 30 with no issue, in anything.


That 075 is a frickin beast, I'll take it.


----------



## newyorker (Dec 3, 2014)

love my 391


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 3, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> That 075 is a frickin beast, I'll take it.


 
Sort of like a 2 stroke motocross bike.  Wack the throttle and hang on.  When it idles sitting on the ground the damn saw shakes like it's alive.  I've bucked 5 foot oak trunks with it and it's no slowing down and the chips make a big pile at your feet.  It's a PITA to dress the chain.  It's square tooth so you flat file it...carefully.

Not for the timid and definitely not anti kickback.  Bought it new and I think I gave about 600 bucks for it.  I should have bought an 090G.  Thats a saw for a buddy bar.

Don't use it much, it's awful heavy and it's cumbersome but for big diameter bucking it can't be beat......except by an 090G.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 4, 2014)

My cousin has a 391 with 20" bar. He loves it. Seems to handle the 20" fine. IDK if I personally would want to go bigger just because I would rather have the torque instead of the length. Just because I like to hook into a log and be able to pull the handle up without worrying about bogging down. I have a video of him running it in 20-22" oak logs.. Now if I could just figure out how to post it....


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 4, 2014)

Tyler said:


> Now if I could just figure out how to post it....



Assuming it's on youtube, use the "media" button above the reply box (the button that looks like a couple pieces of film).  Paste in the youtube URL.


----------



## splitoak (Dec 4, 2014)

To really run a 25"..70+cc..but then yur looking at $1k..


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 4, 2014)

splitoak said:


> To really run a 25"..70+cc..but then yur looking at $1k..


I found that out, I couldn't believe how quickly the price jumped from the mid-$600's to $1000 going from 60cc's to 70cc's.
I see a Husqvarna 555 with a 20" bar in my immediate future.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 5, 2014)

I really like my 361 w25" bar. Been felling and buck 20-40" hickory oak ash and anything else that catches my eye or gives me a dirty look. Can't beat a pro model ,362 would handle anything that jump your way


----------



## CTBurner (Dec 5, 2014)

if you want a saw that will last buy a stihl


----------



## dznam (Dec 5, 2014)

... or Husky, or Jonsered or Dolmar or Makita or....


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 5, 2014)

It's all in how you maintain them


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 5, 2014)

CTBurner said:


> if you want a saw that will last buy a stihl


 
It should say.......

If you want a saw that makes decent power without modding the muff and pulling the limiters don't buy a Stihl....


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 6, 2014)

While I'm in the process of negotiating a deal on the Husqy 555, TSC has the 70cc, 4.8hp, Jonsered CS 2166 w/24" bar in the their latest email ad for $699.00. How could a guy go wrong with this saw at this price?
They also have the 70cc CS 2172, powerhead only for $699.00
If both saws are 70CC how could the CS 2172 be 5.6 hp and the CS 2166 be 4.8hp?


----------



## Wooddust (Dec 6, 2014)

Mr 2Pistol....you may want to make contact with the guys at Midwest Lumber in Butler MO.   They do have some outstanding traded in saws from time to time with great savings. They sell Stihl and have a superb repair guy.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 6, 2014)

Wooddust said:


> Mr 2Pistol....you may want to make contact with the guys at Midwest Lumber in Butler MO.   They do have some outstanding traded in saws from time to time with great savings. They sell Stihl and have a superb repair guy.


Thanks Wooddust, I'm trying to stay local since Butler is almost a 180 mile round trip for me, it would have to be a great saw at a great price to justify driving that far for a deal.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 6, 2014)

Check out j-reds web site on that one . The husky 555 will be a dandy tho from what I've seen


----------



## duramaxman05 (Dec 6, 2014)

My father in law is trying to sell his jonsered 2260. Its a twin to the husky 562xp. It has the autotune also. Its a peppy little saw


----------



## Ashful (Dec 6, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> That's when I'd be scouring the ads for a used 660.


Exactly.  A 25" bar on a 60cc saw is going to be stupid slow.  Put an 18" bar on either one of those little saws, and buy yourself a real saw for turning the 25" bar, if you need one.

MS44x will do 25", and MS660 works nice with 32".  I run 28" on my 85cc 064, and that about perfect, for my needs.  I'm cutting a lot of 40" - 50" dia oak and ash.


----------



## D8Chumley (Dec 6, 2014)

If you check AS member nmurph rebuilds 044/440s and sells them IIRC mid $400 range. I almost bought one but the guy with the rebuilt MS460 got back to me first


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 6, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> If both saws are 70CC how could the CS 2172 be 5.6 hp and the CS 2166 be 4.8hp?



Both engines have a chamber of the same volume, 70cc's.  Simple enough.  What's different is the amount (mass) of fuel-air you can stuff into that same 70cc volume, combust it, and finally exhaust it--and the _rate_ at which all this is done.  Note that one can take a die grinder to a 2166 cylinder to make the saw into a 2172.  Example:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/jonsered-2166-vs-2172.249794/


----------



## cityboy172 (Dec 6, 2014)

CTBurner said:


> if you want a saw that will last buy a stihl * pro model*




Fixed it for you.  My vote would be for a Husqvarna 562xp or Stihl 362. Also, a Husqvarna 555 is a derated 562xp. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/inside-the-triple-nickel.266466/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-H...230994262?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2eda4d4b56
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-5...489137892?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2a419878e4


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the link above, to the Husqvarna 555, is a business in Lexington, NC. I'm fairly certain it's Lexington Mower Sales and Service but I might be wrong. They have 3 locations.


----------



## cityboy172 (Dec 6, 2014)

Unless you want to step up your game. I have used a stihl ms460 almost exclusively for the last 7 years. That thing is nuts. It's also a little heavier then I need for 80% of my use, it's just so powerful compaired to my other saws I've had ( stihl ms290 and ms250) that I chose not to use the other saws.  I absolutely hate the rubber av system and the air filtration on it. 

I have my first husqvarna on the way (562xp),  as soon as they get done porting it. If I'm happy with it I have intentions of switching all my saws over to husqvarna pro saws.


----------



## cityboy172 (Dec 6, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> I think the link above, to the Husqvarna 555, is a business in Lexington, NC. I'm fairly certain it's Lexington Mower Sales and Service but I might be wrong. They have 3 locations.


Didn't look where it was coming from,  but the eBay/online deals are usually a little better. Free shipping and no sales tax.  There's also several dealers on arborist site that cut some good deals on new saws. That's where my ported 562xp is coming from.


----------



## CTBurner (Dec 6, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> nothing to fix buy a stihl, as you must know they are not all plastic


----------



## Woodfarmer1 (Dec 7, 2014)

The 2172 is a higher revving saw than the 2166, some like the 2166 better for hardwoods because it has a little more low end grunt. I like them both however I usually take the 2172 to the bush, it has heated handles maybe the 2165 I have will go on the Lewis winch.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 7, 2014)

What dilemma ! Buy what you want , cut it , split it, stack it , burn it, bring the madness


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 7, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> What dilemma ! Buy what you want , cut it , split it, stack it , burn it, bring the madness


That's funny, I've had this Summit insert since last Monday and I've been burning wood like a fiend. I'm burning my unstackable wood and uglies first. At first I thought this stove was going to be just my hobby, but my wife is secretly enjoying the fires too. Now I'm scanning e bay for the best deal on a 562XP, I'll get the 3 bottles of pre-mix gas on the same receipt to extend the warranty for an 2 extra years. Thanks for all the help choosing a new saw, if I could have found a totally rebuilt 044 locally my decision would have been a.lot easier.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 7, 2014)

562xp and the madness starts


----------



## drumbum (Dec 7, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> If you're cutting wood that needs bigger than a 20" bar, you're also going to need machinery to move the wood. So yeah, get a 20" unless you're felling large trees.



Like a pick-up truck?  Or maybe a trailer?


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 7, 2014)

drumbum said:


> Like a pick-up truck?  Or maybe a trailer?



Like a tractor.


----------



## D8Chumley (Dec 7, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> That's funny, I've had this Summit insert since last Monday and I've been burning wood like a fiend. I'm burning my unstackable wood and uglies first. At first I thought this stove was going to be just my hobby, but my wife is secretly enjoying the fires too. Now I'm scanning e bay for the best deal on a 562XP, I'll get the 3 bottles of pre-mix gas on the same receipt to extend the warranty for an 2 extra years. Thanks for all the help choosing a new saw, if I could have found a totally rebuilt 044 locally my decision would have been a.lot easier.


It's not a hobby it's a lifestyle


----------



## Ashful (Dec 7, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> Like a tractor.


It comes in handy for hauling your pallet of saws (35cc, 63cc, 85cc) and gear around in the woods, while skidding logs on the 3-point drawbar.






Nice for moving wood from the stacks to the house, too!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> If you're cutting wood that needs bigger than a 20" bar, you're also going to need machinery to move the wood. So yeah, get a 20" unless you're felling large trees.



Hmmm. . . I routinely cut logs over 20" in diameter using only a saw and a Peavey


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Hmmm. . . I routinely cut logs over 20" in diameter using only a saw and a Peavey



I didn't say 20" logs. I said if you need a saw bigger than 20" bar, meaning 40" logs (Double Cut)


----------



## drumbum (Dec 8, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Hmmm. . . I routinely cut logs over 20" in diameter using only a saw and a Peavey



Yup.  Halve, or quarter and load.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> I didn't say 20" logs. I said if you need a saw bigger than 20" bar, meaning 40" logs (Double Cut)



I routinely saw logs that require more than a 20" bar, too.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I routinely saw logs that require more than a 20" bar, too.



You routinely saw 40" diameter logs with a 20" bar?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2014)

You said "If you're cutting wood that needs bigger than a 20" bar, _*you're also going to need machinery to move the wood.*_ So yeah, get a 20" unless you're felling large trees."

I routinely saw logs that require more than a 20" bar and I do so with only my saw (I have one 24" bar and one 32" bar) and a peavey.  Point is there's no machinery or even particular skill or strength involved.  Not sure how you got confused here. . .


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> You said "If you're cutting wood that needs bigger than a 20" bar, _*you're also going to need machinery to move the wood.*_ So yeah, get a 20" unless you're felling large trees."
> 
> I routinely saw logs that require more than a 20" bar and I do so with only my saw (I have one 24" bar and one 32" bar) and a peavey.  Point is there's no machinery or even particular skill or strength involved.  Not sure how you got confused here. . .



Nobody is talking about larger than 20" bars here aside from you. I'm not confused, you are. Out of all the helpful people on this site I can say for sure, you are nothing more than a forum troll trying to incite arguments for the only sake of making yourself look intelligent - which you continue to fail at.  My simple point to the OP was that a 20" bar can cut around 3 foot diameter logs, but getting into wood larger than that size becomes incredibly heavy to the point of needing equipment to move it effectively. Can you do it without say, a tractor? Yes, but with much more chance of injury. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> Nobody is talking about larger than 20" bars here aside from you. I'm not confused, you are. Out of all the helpful people on this site I can say for sure, you are nothing more than a forum troll trying to incite arguments for the only sake of making yourself look intelligent - which you continue to fail at.  My simple point to the OP was that a 20" bar can cut around 3 foot diameter logs, but getting into wood larger than that size becomes incredibly heavy to the point of needing equipment to move it effectively. Can you do it without say, a tractor? Yes, but with much more chance of injury. Troll elsewhere.



Calm down, Sparky.  Saying one needs machinery to cut big wood is manifestly wrong.  That's all.  

Also, this forum has a "People You Ignore" feature, maybe you should look into that, Dogg.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 8, 2014)

Back to the subject please, I have not spent my cash yet so I'm still comparing deals and options. I found a great price online for a 70cc 5.3hp Husqvarna 372XP non-AT 24" with 3 cans of pre-mix to extend the warranty to 4 years. Anyone own this saw or have an opinion before I jump on this deal? Thanks


----------



## Ashful (Dec 8, 2014)

Just note that the "ignore" feature doesn't work with some forum app's, like Tapatalk.  I still see Grisu's posts.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> Anyone own this saw or have an opinion before I jump on this deal? Thanks



The 372xp is a legend.  One of the only non-Stihl saws I'd consider paying money for.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 8, 2014)

372 xp=bada$$ saw


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 8, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> 372 xp=bada$$ saw


You convinced me, non-AT 372XP 24" bar/chain w/xtra chain and scabbard, 3 cans of pre-mix fuel to extend the warranty to 4 years = $757.99 free ship, no tax.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 8, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> You convinced me, non-AT 372XP 24" bar/chain w/xtra chain and scabbard, 3 cans of pre-mix fuel to extend the warranty to 4 years = $757.00 free ship, no tax.



NIB?


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 8, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> NIB?


Of course, brand stinkin new.
I went in to post a link to the website and saw as I bought it. The price has gone up $64 in the last hour. They have already charged my cc, so I am not paying any more than that. He told me earlier this morning that the prices were not going up until after the first of the year. I guess he was wrong about the prices.
It is still lower in their ebay ad.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 8, 2014)

Cool!  Congrat's.  It's Husqvarna, but it'll work.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Joful said:


> It comes in handy for hauling your pallet of saws (35cc, 63cc, 85cc) and gear around in the woods, while skidding logs on the 3-point drawbar.
> 
> View attachment 146938
> View attachment 146937
> ...



Why skid? ;-) This is about all she'll handle.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 8, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> Of course, brand stinkin new.
> I went in to post a link to the website and saw as I bought it. The price has gone up $64 in the last hour. They have already charged my cc, so I am not paying any more than that. He told me earlier this morning that the prices were not going up until after the first of the year. I guess he was wrong about the prices.
> It is still lower in their ebay ad.



I didn't realize they had opened a 4th location in Denton. Nice deal. mowers4less guy?


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 8, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> I didn't realize they had opened a 4th location in Denton. Nice deal. mowers4less guy?


Yes it is them, nice people to deal with.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 8, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Why skid? ;-) This is about all she'll handle.


That's the way to get that done.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 8, 2014)

2PistolPacker said:


> That's the way to get that done.



Man you gotta keep her as low as possible and it still makes the old butt pucker up. ROPS up and seat belt on.

They've been in business for quite a while. They're much friendly than some of the dealers around this area. I think they're the only dealer around here with 4 stores. Their online prices are better than in the store. I wonder if you could buy online and pick up in the store, might have to give them a call.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 8, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Man you gotta keep her as low as possible and it still makes the old butt pucker up. ROPS up and seat belt on.
> 
> They've been in business for quite a while. They're much friendly than some of the dealers around this area. I think they're the only dealer around here with 4 stores. Their online prices are better than in the store. I wonder if you could buy online and pick up in the store, might have to give them a call.


I don't know why you couldn't, but they would still have to charge you tax.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 8, 2014)

That's a great price pistol . Good buy!


----------

